# Eating to beat type2 diabetes Sarah Flower



## Laconic (Nov 21, 2019)

Was given to me by a friend who reversed his type 2 diabetes, recipes are great and Flower helps you go down the diet route and reduce and even stop having to take medication


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2019)

Never heard of her.


----------



## Laconic (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2019)

How is corn on the cob, low carb?


----------



## Laconic (Nov 22, 2019)

In the book sweet corn is one of the forbidden foods, not sure why it’s on the front cover


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2019)

I’ve a couple of her books & found them quite good. This one is not in the shops though. I’ve found she does tend to remit recipes slightly for each book.

Is there any chance you could list the recipes as it’s one I’m thinking of buying but would like to check contents. Thnaks


----------

